# (SC) SRS GRHRCH Big Black Dude II MH



## Mark Massey

3 X SRS 1st place winner, HRCH @ 18 months, 1st Grand pass @ 23 months, GRHRCH title @ 29 months, 7 for 7 Grand passes, 16 for 16 MH passes, OFA excellent, elbows normal, eye CERF clear, EIC & CNM clear, 85 lbs. of muscle & classic good looks, extremely intelligent & easy to train. Located in South Carolina/Georgia Mark...843.422.6957 or Stephen Durrence @ Taylor farm Kennels...912.425.9295


----------

